# The Monocoque Returns



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Seen this ,Thought it might interest some of you

linky dink

No doubt Zeb will be along in a moment and tell us he has known for months but was sworn to secrecy :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I thought as much..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

To be perfectly honest Neil, I had only heard the same vague rumours as loads of other people this time. :wink: 

Couldn't resist leading you on though with the smug smiley! :lol: :lol: 

I live quite close and know a few of the employees, so I get to hear a bit of news occasionally, and if I'm asked to keep my trap shut - I do, of course.  

Sorry - couldn't resist it. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

In all fairness it was announced at the ASOC agm in May, don't get too exited though price and limited production run may control supply and also if they manage to make the van problem free


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think its great to hear as I love my Clubman because of her body.
All in one and no leaks :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> All in one and no leaks :wink:


Wish I could say the same Mavis!! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

8O 8O  
You ought to get that leak looked at Zeb its old age :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> 8O 8O
> You ought to get that leak looked at Zeb its old age :lol: :lol: :lol:


Common problem with an elderly monocoque Mavis!  8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The whole body is a single moulding????
How big is the moulding machine 8O 8O 

Karl


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gromett said:


> The whole body is a single moulding????
> How big is the moulding machine 8O 8O
> 
> Karl


Life sized Karl.

I've seen it, and it only needs the wheels!! 8O

Dave


----------

